# Modded Grip



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been liking the Ocularis by Simple Shot for a while. I really like the plug attachment. I've played around with it on my slingshots before. I went to go buy one on the Simple Shot website and at the last minute decided to make one of my designs to accept the Ocularis plugs. I ordered a couple of sets and some latex....and I am very pleased with the results. I made it a couple of days ago but just got to shoot it today. I didn't want to stop shooting it. It's made made from 1/2" black and white POLY CORE, banded with 3/4"-.025 latex and a super sure pouch sporting the Simple Shot Ocularis plugs.
















Florida Forks


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice looking sling.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks JTslinger

Florida Forks


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice design, great looking shooter my friend 

:wave:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks E.G.. I already had the design, I just modded the fork tips. I shot it for a long time today and it is a pretty nice set up.

Florida Forks


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Great job on the sling and plugs and I really like that wrist ammo magnetic dispenser. Can we see more of that to get an idea of how you made it?

Have a great weekend shooting that beauty!

Are you into Arnis, national sport of the Philippines? I used to be in CA.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

@chuckdaeler Yes, I practice Arnis. What are you asking about... The magnet? It is a nail holder I obtained from Harbor Freight located near the tool belts. I did add a couple of rare earth magnets to increase the magnetic hold.

Florida Forks


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

That is s great looking piece. I l old the wide forks. Any Ocularis shooters having fork hit problems? Not damage, but a lot of hits?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoketown (Mar 26, 2016)

Steve32 said:


> Any Ocularis shooters having fork hit problems? Not damage, but a lot of hits?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No hits yet ... The Ocularis has only had about 500 shots so far.

The few fork (finger/thumb) hits I have had were due either to my own carelessness or STUPIDITY !!

(Imagine a large odd shaped rock being shot from an original plastic Sling-Bow resulting in a missing thumbnail.)

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Very cool.

I want to build an Ocularis PFS soon myself.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Steve32 said:


> That is s great looking piece. I l old the wide forks. Any Ocularis shooters having fork hit problems? Not damage, but a lot of hits?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not a single one on my Beanflip. And I'm new to TTF and still haven't had one in a few thousand shots


----------

